# Fabulously Crafted Wooden Trains



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted so it may be a duplicate. These are fabulous.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan - if I'm not mistaken these beautiful models are made in Switzerland by the patients of an institute for emotionally-disturbed young ladies. There was an article in GR a good while back, showing a very fine model of Mason Bogie locomotive and cars.

Thanks for posting this one, though, it's the first time I've seen them moving!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Well Tac - You are mistaken. The Swiss woodworm ladies work in a larger scale and will show their work in Karlsruhe (Germany) at the Live Steam meeting / Echtdampftreffen next weekend. 

The models in Stan´s film were built by a Group of NL excentrics. I believe, they are mainly in 1 : 20. Very amazing. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess you CAN make curve's from wood!! Any idears out der for us on the "Dark Side" considering how track prices are goin these day's?????? Regal 

Nice work on the wooden trains too!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Stan for posting this. Truly amazing! 

Fritz, 
Please take some pics to share with us, should you go to that event. 

The only downside... now my stuff looks like ...oh well.... 

John


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Thanks for posting that. Very impressive....Makes me want to go down to my wood shop and start building a train!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.

I wondered if this was the work of the disturbed girls too. Guess not.

What amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 08 Jan 2011 10:52 AM 
I guess you CAN make curve's from wood!!....


There's 2 ways to make curved wood, steam and bend it, or carve it. Unfortunately, bentwood work is almost as much of a dying art form as hand carving.

If any of you are ever near Dover, Ohio, the Warther Carving Museum is a 'must see'.

http://www.warthers.com/museum.htm


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 08 Jan 2011 05:22 PM 

If any of you are ever near Dover, Ohio, the Warther Carving Museum is a 'must see'.

http://www.warthers.com/museum.htm


Or if you have a time machine, you can live down the street from him as my father did. We recently donated several items to the museum from the family, including some 1940s 16mm home movies of the famous yard and rope swing.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

That crane is awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Thanks much for the post. I sent it to all the members of the Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers. 


Even though it's not live steam, they loved it.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 08 Jan 2011 10:28 AM 
Well Tac - You are mistaken. The Swiss woodworm ladies work in a larger scale and will show their work in Karlsruhe (Germany) at the Live Steam meeting / Echtdampftreffen next weekend. 

The models in Stan´s film were built by a Group of NL excentrics. I believe, they are mainly in 1 : 20. Very amazing. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz 


The models TAC was thinking of were featured by David Fletcher as part of the Mason Bogie class.


http://4largescale.com/fletch/ and using the menu to find the Mason Bogies:
Mason Bogie in wood. 80mm gauge, 1:11.25 scale from "...Martin Rindlisbacher, of Switzerland. Martin is a studio technician and shop teacher at the Studio of the Viktoria Foundation, a school dedicated to teaching skills to the underprivileged." 


Using Vance Bass' steam event pages I found Fritz's reference is to:
http://www.echtdampf-hallentreffen-messe.de/de/echtdampfhallentreffen in German
I couldn't make the main page English flag work, but was able to find English links on some of the sub-pages:
English version of Live Steam

It seems not all pages are available in English.

Martin Rindlisbacher's site is: Spur80… ein Konzept in Holz
 David Fletcher somehow got a cab ride!
The Garden Railway article is on the 2nd page: http://fluhdesign.ch/?cat=8&paged=2 about half way down.
I'd forgotten I'd read it!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don

Maybe this will be of some help, Google - Translate link to Martin's web site.

Spur80 - A Concept In Wood[/b]


Spur80 - Standard Rails & Display System[/b]


Spur80 - The Semaphore and The Coffee Express[/b]


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have seen that wooden railway once at a toyfair near where i live. These guys came over from the netherlands to Lingen and had their complete railway inclusive the track and lineside details made from Wood : I must say it´s special kind of creativity ! Next weekend I am again at that toyfair at Lingen running my locos on a livesteam track , maybe the dutch woodworkers are there again !

cheers Joe 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Thanks for posting the video. 

Steve, 
Thanks for the automated Google translation links. 
From German to English, they are getting better and better. 
Now I'll try some Japanese to English, which didn't used to be easy to understand. 

All, 
Sorry. 
My post is only 1/2 the way I wanted it. 
Looked great in the editor and preview, but links got screwed up, and some text and stuff is completely missing! 
Something in the use of HTML and 
was put in that I have NO idea what they do, but may be to root of many people's frustration with posting here on MLS. The could be my fault as I was saving the post in Gmail's editor and pasted back. 
I have this awful feeling some people have simply stopped posting rather then contend with the editor that comes up with the Reply button. 
I have lost more than one post in the editor, myself. 
Now to root around MLS and find Steve's and Dwight's posting "How To" that I've been ignoring.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Were is the Cancel button in the Quick Reply editor?? 

All I have in both Opera 11, and Firefox is a submit button.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don

The "Submit" button is all that's been available on the "Quick Reply" editor for a long time now. So long as you don't click the "Submit" button, when you leave that page everything will automatically be trashed.

If on the other hand you just want to clear what you've entered into the Quick Reply editor, just use the "Refresh" function of your browser and it will be cleared when the page is reloaded.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a train at ECLSTS on one of the club layouts that was entirely made of wood (maybe the wheels were metal.) Not quite as spectacular as the NL video, but it stopped me in my tracks. 

I have a photo archived somewhere . . .


----------

